# Pop Goes the Mousie!!



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Pop is my new baby rescue mouse from the SSPCA who was found alongwith his two brothers as a stray. Whilst at the SSPCA his brothers attacked him so he has lost a chunk of his tail. I apologise for not getting you all piccies of Pop sooner but Pop has had a rather bad case of mites after all he has been through between being attacked by his brothers, losing part of his tail, ending up in the SSPCA and then being rehomed to me! I hope you think he is as cute as I do and he is such a cheeky little character - he is under the impression that he is actually a ninja mouse. He creeps along the underside of the roof on his cage (upside down) then jumps off to land on his feet before burrowing under the hay and reappearing in his tunnel  :lol: He's also the cheeky little beggar that has been randomly biting :x

Here he is when I collected him two weeks ago



























And here he is now:
"mummy!! Open it!! I wants to play!!"



























You can see how short is tail is in this - it comes to a stubby stop instead of a nice long tapering end:









"I am ninja mouse - I imitate hamster!" :lol:


----------



## Erica (Apr 18, 2010)

It's so nice to hear heartwarming stories like this one!! He's a cutie too.  I love happy endings.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Aww, he is so cute!
I have a ninja mouse as well,lol. They are so funny to watch.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

He looks like quite the character! I love his long unruly coat with the big white splotch in it; and I love his extreme orange band. Long haired ticked meeces amuse me, their coats make them look like they are part bird of some sort. Very non-standard and very very cool. I'm glad he's found a good home. I haven't been to my local Humane Society in quite a while, but in the past I've adopted every and any mousie that I find there.

I'd bite if I'd been in half of what he has been through. Getting rid of the mites should improve his temperament considerably.


----------



## Jammy (Jul 14, 2009)

Soooooooooooo totally uber cute he sure is a lucky little lad to have found you


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Is he a long furred banded argente? One of my bucks (TJ) also had a fuzzie mishap and is missing part of his tail. He doesn't seem to miss it; I swear his short tail is stronger than my buck with the long tails.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Autumn2005 said:


> Is he a long furred banded argente? One of my bucks (TJ) also had a fuzzie mishap and is missing part of his tail. He doesn't seem to miss it; I swear his short tail is stronger than my buck with the long tails.


Um...no idea! Guessing he isn't banded as the banding doesn't go right around unless he is mismarked. I wasn't sure if he was perhaps agouti as the base of his hair has a really blueish tinge to it and isn't the nice gingerbread colour the rest of his hair is!

Thanks for the nice comments  He really has been through the wars hasn't he - I was beginning to think this is why he has been biting? I don't think he is any older than 5 months at a push as he doubled in size in the two weeks between when I saw him first and then collected him from the SSPCA so I do think he is just a moody baby  He is improving, even his coat has a nice feel now and is growing in evenly - when I got him his hair was really brittle and patchy like he had been attacked by a mad barber :lol:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Yes, I thought I had already weighed in on that subject. Yessiree, Bob! He is an overly bright argente; his orangeness is great! His blue base is dark. Way off standard, and I love it!! He is an extreme mousie, all good. (except the biting...not so good)


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

moustress said:


> Yes, I thought I had already weighed in on that subject. Yessiree, Bob! He is an overly bright argente; his orangeness is great! His blue base is dark. Way off standard, and I love it!! He is an extreme mousie, all good. (except the biting...not so good)


Some one really needs to come up with a book of colours like the dulux paints so that I can work out what colours my mice are :lol: He is very handsome and I am glad that I brought him home  Just a case of hoping that he eventually realises that he doesn't need to bite (so far so good - 4 nights now  )


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Yesah, the closest you can find to that if Finnmouse's Breeding Pages. Nice pix of most colors, including some of examples that are not true to show hue, with explanations as to how to avoid that. Also some examples of faux meeces that look like show standard but different genetic backgrounds than they're supposed to.

An indispensable resource; the whole site is stuffed with cool info.

http://www.hiiret.fi/eng/breeding/varieties/index.html


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

moustress said:


> Yesah, the closest you can find to that if Finnmouse's Breeding Pages. Nice pix of most colors, including some of examples that are not true to show hue, with explanations as to how to avoid that. Also some examples of faux meeces that look like show standard but different genetic backgrounds than they're supposed to.
> 
> An indispensable resource; the whole site is stuffed with cool info.
> 
> http://www.hiiret.fi/eng/breeding/varieties/index.html


NOw see, I tried holding my mice up to the piccies on those websites but can't really get any of them to match up - although it did lead to sevaral moments of hilarity as my family laughed and said "That mouse doesn't have enough buttons to work the computer!" :lol: So I think a little hand book with photos of the colours would be handy as then I don't need to worry about the colour being distorted by the computer screen


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Your quest may be futile or at least complicated as there will always be mousies who just don't match any recognised standard; I know it's not what you want to hear. But there are so many factor involved, beyond what most breeders track. Sometimes it's the best one can do to make an educated guess. But in this case there is no need to guess; I promise you on the grave of my first mousies that this little bugger is a marked argente His ticked coat, being long, has wider bands of color than a short haired mouse would, and they are a little too bright and too dark to meet the standard. Perhaps there is an extreme gene at work causing this; or maybe he has fawn in his background to account for the brightness of the orange...


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

I believed you moustress :lol: I was just meaning that I am completely useless at telling the colour of any of my mice! Although I am ace at recognising white, black and can tell what ones have tan tums :lol: Whatever colours the rest of my minions are I love them to bits  Pop's colour seems to be getting brighter the longer he is here  And I only noticed that the white band/splodge on his back is mirrored on his belly so his two white splodges are identical - mega cute (and even cuter now that we've gone a full week with no bites - hurrah!!!!   )


----------



## jujubee18 (May 21, 2010)

I got a mouse once i named Ninja...She was my all time favorite because honestly she picked me and she all ways chirped when i was in the same room. I was determined to grab a different mouse, but ninja grabbed on to me and start crawling all over me. No matter what we could do ninja was just not going to let go of me. I finally decided to take her home, and once i said so she just popped right off and allowed me to put her in the box. I think she must have been a runt because she was small her entire life. She passed away a week ago from a small virus that went through my cage. It was very sad for me. When she stopped talking to me i knew something was wrong with her :[ Pop is a very cute mouse!! Its a very happy story that you adopted him ^.^


----------

